# صور   كوميدى



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

دا ابو اليف الجديد




ودا  جعان اوى   يا حرام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




هو دا الحب ولا بلاش  






حتى فى الاطفال  مفتريين  ربنا يرحمنا 




دا بقى الحل الامثل  للموصلات


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههه
حلويين ياجون
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> *حلويين ياجون*​


 نورتى يا مرمر  ​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

حلويين اوى يا جون

شكرا ليك كتييير


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*مرسى يا  تاسونى*
*  نورتى يا باشا اتفضليهم  *​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

يا سيدي علي العسل

تسلم ايدك يا باشا


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

نورتى يا زوزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اتفضليهم  ​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههه جامدين يا جون وخصوصا بتاعة الموتوسيكل موفرة جدا*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ناس بتفكر  نورتى يا  نيرووووووووووووووو​


----------



## just member (31 أكتوبر 2010)

كلهم حلوين فعلا
شكرا الك لهايدا الصور الجميلة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلووين قوي يا جون

تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

_*هههههههه

حلوين

شكرا يا ياشا
*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> كلهم حلوين فعلا
> شكرا الك لهايدا الصور الجميلة


 مرسى ليك يا جوجو نورت يا باشا        ​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووين قوي يا جون​*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*​


مرسى يا ميكى  يخليك ليا يا برنس​


----------



## BLUE BLUE EYES (1 نوفمبر 2010)

حلويين كثير جان خصوصاً الطفل الي عامل سيندويج قدم وبياكل فيه ههههههههههههه


----------



## maro sweety (1 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى
تسلم ايدك يا جونا
وتعليقاتك تحفة
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين*​


----------



## بيشوى اسحق (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*جميلة كلها ربنا يعوض تعب صورك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلووين قوي يا جون​*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*​


 مرورك الاحلى يا كوكو 
نورت يا باشا  ​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*هههههههه*_​





hero mena gerges قال:


> _*حلوين*_​
> _*شكرا يا ياشا*_​


شكرا يا مينا نورت يا عسل


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

blue blue eyes قال:


> حلويين كثير جان خصوصاً الطفل الي عامل سيندويج قدم وبياكل فيه ههههههههههههه


 مرسى ليكى   نورتى


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين


 مرورك الاجمل نورتى يا مارو​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*​
> *حلوين اوى*
> *تسلم ايدك يا جونا*
> *وتعليقاتك تحفة*​


منا عارف

 :new6::new6::new6:
نورت ىيا ديدى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوين*​


_* ثانكس  نورت ىيا روكااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بيشوى اسحق قال:


> *جميلة كلها ربنا يعوض تعب صورك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 :new6::new6::new6:
صورى مش تعبانه
نورتى يا بيشوووووووووووو​


----------



## qwyui (3 نوفمبر 2010)

انا نفسى اشاهد الصور عشان ادلى برائى ومرسى


----------



## govany shenoda (3 نوفمبر 2010)

كلهم حلوين خالص
ميرسي جون
الرب يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> انا نفسى اشاهد الصور عشان ادلى برائى ومرسى


 ع فكرة الصور شغال نورتى اخى


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> كلهم حلوين خالص
> ميرسي جون
> الرب يباركك


مرسى يا جوفانى نورتى


----------



## Ramzi (4 نوفمبر 2010)

صور جداااااااااااااااااااااد و حلوييييييييييييييين


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

_*شكرات يا  رمزى  نورت *_​


----------

